# 52 Weeks of Asher!



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

For those of you that saw my thread on the Poodle Talk area, you know Asher is my 9 week old show prospect standard poodle pup. He's such a lovely boy!

Here's some more pics!












































I love Haku's facial expression in this pic. haha




































Our first 'walk'. He was not sure about the wagon. He got better as we went, but he still isn't fully relaxed. Just gonna use it till his 2nd set of shots.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

You are so clever about the wagon. I wish I had thought of that last year for Javelin.

Asher is just fabulous.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Well, only clever as far as I saw other people do it on the forum and so used the idea haha.


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

Asher is a beauty! Congratulations!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Great pics, what a sweetly.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

He is so adorable! We can share notes and commiserate together as our boys are the same age! 

Where did you get him from? Good luck with the show coat! Draco was a show prospect, and I tried to grow coat on him in a very hot summer. Didn't go so well...  His breeder and I decided he wasn't show quality after a few months, and that same day it got shaved off!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you!
So good news and bad news.
Potty training is going really well. Started to feed him his meals on the grooming table (along with putting him on it and giving him treats to give it a really positive association. Just today I practised doing some stacking on there. I know he needs to be stacked on the ground, but it's helpful to have the mirror that's right by my groom table so I thought I'd start there a bit. He did really well. Allowed me to place his legs easily and kept them where I placed them. 
Tried to clip his face/feet/tail, and dremel his nails. Feet (clip and dremel), and tail went quite well. The face... I don't know how the breeder did 10 of these puppies!! OMG! Definitely gonna need to work on that!
I wanted to bath him today but ended up getting free pre-screening tickets to "Secret Life of Pets" for tonight. Will plan to bath tomorrow.
Unfortunately he has gotten too rough in his play to play with my little pom, Haku.  which is really sad because Haku was loving it. Haku will still try the odd time but then Asher grabs him too hard and I have to pick Haku up to rescue him. My mini poo can correct Asher and Asher virtually leaves him alone, but Haku is too small to correct him. He tries but Asher just thinks it's fun. Will take more management between the 2 especially as Asher gets bigger.

Some pics








A RARE couch pic. He doesn't do cuddling or the couch!



























At my mom's house


















He's learning to fetch!









Nice reach!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Closest I can get to a 'good' shot of them all together









His favorite bite-y play position









Our first true walk. He was all over the place!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Asher is getting much less humpy! Yay! He rarely humps people anymore, only the odd inanimate object. He's almost 11 weeks (thursday is 11 weeks). Also, him and Haku have played a few times again! He can still be way too rough, but Haku is very forgiving and loves his brother (and of course I rescue him so he doesn't get beat up!)
I'm looking into a dog club for obedience classes. I'm not really interesting in regular 'pet' obedience classes, I'm waiting to hear back.
He has no fear. Doesn't worry about a thing on our short walks (with or without his brothers). Went and watched a horse show and wasn't afraid of anything. Was at my brother's for the first time and 4 kids didn't phase him at all, nor did my brother carrying a bike chariot over his head.
Clipped his face/feet/tail twice. Doing the face the first time was quite the struggle, but the second time was much better. Feet he was pretty good with both times, including dremelling his nails. Did decent for his bath and brush too. Sometime this week he'll get another bath and brush and will start some shaping!


















His favourite position. Not in a submissive way, he just likes it.









Checking out the horses









Watching the show


















Meeting kids









The ball got a lot flatter by the end!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

At work.


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 3, 2016)

Gorgeous pup. Those are some serious feet on that boy!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

What a gorgeous guy he is and I loved all the photos! He looks like a big boy, what is his height and weight?


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys. I quickly popped him on my grooming table and tried to measure him and I would say he's about 15". He hasn't been weighed since his last vet visit so I'm not sure how much he weighs. Will find out at his next vet check a week from now.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

What a cutie! I love the one of all 3 standing on the rock looking in different directions.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks! I forgot this pic








Top pic was taken June 3rd, bottom pic was taken saturday, so almost exactly a week apart.


----------



## Axeldog (Aug 29, 2014)

You have some fabulous puppy picks of your boy!

I really especially enjoyed that one where you have the group shot showing the other two sitting nicely and posing, and then there's baby Asher flat on his back being silly puppy. I am STILL smiling over that one!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Great pictures!! He looks like a really sweet yet spicy little guy!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys. He is a SERIOUS brat when he wants to be. Just today he was so hyper after work he kept pummelling my 3 pound pom! I had to carry my pom around to keep him safe!! And this was after our walk (granted only like a 10 min walk going by the 5 min per month rule of forced exercise). He also loves to eat mud/dirt! Eating holes in my yard! 
But I'm starting to be able to pet him without him trying to eat me so that's a plus.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys. He is a SERIOUS brat when he wants to be. Just today he was so hyper after work he kept pummelling my 3 pound pom! I had to carry my pom around to keep him safe!! And this was after our walk (granted only like a 10 min walk going by the 5 min per month rule of forced exercise). He also loves to eat mud/dirt! Eating holes in my yard! 
But I'm starting to be able to pet him without him trying to eat me so that's a plus.


----------



## kglad (May 10, 2014)

Mysticrealm said:


> But I'm starting to be able to pet him without him trying to eat me so that's a plus.


Definitely a plus!! Hopefully that will continue to taper off until you're not feeling like a chew toy. 

He is very adorable and I look forward to seeing him grow into those big paws another poster mentioned.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Loving all of the pics! Asher is certainly a beauty!!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

My Luke who is the same age has a thing for dirt as well. He is doing better as we are working on our leave it command, and carrying treats with us out side to call him away and distract from the dirt. Fallen tree bark is still a fav though.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh, and seriously try the flirt pole to get some energy out!! I stopped and got one Tuesday night and Love it!!!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys. I have a flirt pole, but he's still being lazy about playing with it. He mostly likes for it to bounce up and down or boop him rather than to actually chase it much (my pom on the other hand chases it down like a wild animal!)


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Asher is not being very nice to his brother. While I'm right there (like Haku is laying right at my feet) Asher is getting better about my telling him no and will often redirect to a toy or I can get him to redirect to a toy. But if I'm NOT right there (as in if Haku is laying on the other side of the coffee table from me) Asher will take him down. Asher thinks it's all in good fun but it's much too rough for a 3 pound dog. I can sometimes put Haku on the couch for a bit of a respite, but sometimes he doesn't WANT to be on the couch and one day soon Asher is gonna be able to make it onto the couch and there goes that option! May have to pick up another x-pen and when Asher is feeling too crazy I can put him in there with a couple toys and a chew, but then he can't signal well to go out. Will have to work on a solution.

Asher now runs into his crate for night with no signalling from me. His crate is close to my bed and when I go sit on my bed to plug in my phone he will run into his crate. Which is pretty good considering that I only use that crate for night so he knows going into it that he's gonna be in there for a long time, with no chews or kongs.

Worked a little bit on agility with Asher. I have a square board that I put on top of a ball to create a wobble board, doesn't bother him at all. Also have a box to get him to put his front feet onto (will work on him swivelling around it soon) I need a slightly bigger box to practice putting all 4 feet up. I did raise the square board up onto towels but it's a bit too big to really serve the purpose. Just working on body awareness and balance.

He's definitely biting less. I try to step over the baby gate any time he does it.
His potty training is going really well. The other day I was up in my room getting ready for work (I'm usually only in my room to get changed and to sleep so very little time spend up there) and suddenly Asher bolted out of my room, down the stairs and to the back door (with me rushing after him, mouth still full of toothpaste!) and let him out and he pooped! I can't believe he knew to leave my room and run all the way down the stairs to go out! He's 11.5 weeks old!

Working on some show dog training too. Practice stacking at least once a day, working on a bit of trotting on lead (got his baby show lead on for the first time today), before each meal I put him on the grooming table (he eats his meals on there) and do a mouth check before oking him to eat. I gave him his first mild haircut to start working towards a puppy cut. I was quite conservative as I have never shown a poodle or had show grooming training done but it did make a bit of a difference for sure.


















Big puppy play date! Between me and 2 of my neighbours (all beside each other in a row) we have 7 dogs and they all got together this weekend (plus one other dog for a total of 8)









When they play together nicely









He CAN get onto my patio furniture.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Well it sounds like Asher is a normal happy goofy loveable Baby boy! You sound like you are taking his puppyhood in stride and doing really well! LOVE your pics!
He's a lovely Spoo!!!!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks! Trying to take his crazy puppyness in stride! Quite a change from toy breeds!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Asher turned 3 months old on Thursday.
He's starting to listen a bit better (which is really helpful since my little pom Haku is injured and cannot be played with). He's starting to like to get petted and cuddle a LITTLE without chewing on me which is sweet.
He got his second set of shots a few days back, fell asleep on the vet's table. He gained 4.5 pounds in 2.5 weeks to now weigh 15.4 pounds.
He's had a bath, blow dry, clipping, dremelling every week since I got him.
Walking him is a bit of a pain cause he wants to eat every rock, wood mulch, piece of garbage he finds.
He will start handling classes on monday.
He took my pom's place in agility today due to my pom being injured. He LOVES tunnels. And even though I didn't want him to go on the a frame he suddenly shot up it. He didn't know what to do once he got to the top so I had to help him down, then he whipped around and bolted back up it again!

Pics

















He has crazy eyes 



























His first banded topknot!!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)




----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I just can't begin to say how much I'm enjoying your high-spirited gorgeous boy, Mysticrealm! He seems to have the perfect joie de vivre for the show ring.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you!
Asher is 13 weeks old now. Slowly becoming less of a pain.
He has been to one handling class and one 'show confidence' class (like a handling class, but with some other things thrown in). He's doing pretty good. Pretty good at free stacking, does decent hand stacking without being examined but is wiggly when being examined.
We've increased our walk distances a bit. Hoping to start a drop in Rally class next week, as well as going to a meeting type thing about possibly starting a different obedience class. Asher will likely also be taking the place of my pom, Haku, in his agility class. Since my poor Haku fell off the couch last friday and has injured (apparently) both of his back legs he's currently on crate rest for 5 days then 3+ weeks of no playing or stairs. I already paid for the class and already took Asher once so will just continue to do so. I just cross my fingers that they don't say 'sorry can't do that since we don't do 'puppy agility classes'' the instructor I don't think would mind and she has been knowledgable about what a puppy of his age should and shouldn't be doing, but management might.
He had a couple weird potty accidents last weekend, and I prayed that wasn't the start of him forgetting where to potty (he started to walk to the door 2 days after I go him) but thankfully he's back to his usual self and no other accidents.
I bought myself a bike and cannot wait till he's old enough to come with me on bike rides. He's had no problems with people cycling by us, nor has he had issues with me dragging a wagon along on our walks, but I still might do some short walks where I walk him beside the bike (while I'm walking holding the bike) just to ensure that he's desensitized to it.
He's getting much better about being clipped. I did his feet without using the noose. He's still not a great fan of the dremel, but I think because I ensure to really get to the quick that it's probably just a hair uncomfortable. I just go slow and give him treats any time he's being good, even for a second.



























Pretending to go in for a cuddle but then stealing Haku's chew!









Getting a bit taller


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Asher is 14 weeks now.
Not too much to say. He lies on his side to be brushed now, next we'll introduce the dryer while he's lying on his side. He's discovered that he can now jump onto the couch on his own steam, that's been a bit of a pain.
He hasn't had an accident in the house for probably a couple weeks and asks to go out when he has to go.
We are starting our agility training. I got some jumps the other day, and we've been practicing going over the poles on the ground between the standard or having them super low so he walks over them to work on body awareness. Also been working on backing and will introduce backing over things in a bit. Should work on the wobble board more, also want to work on putting paws on boxes and such, just need some boxes of the right side. I also want to buy a couple plank and something low to put them on to make a baby dog walk.
We went to a training information session today. Mostly a meet and greet with the trainer to discuss what I'm looking for. It was in a large field and Asher got to be off leash and he would just run around and explore. We did a few mins of the beginnings of training, but mostly he ran around while we talked (including taking the poop bag filled with his poop and flinging it around). After an hour another person showed up with their 5 month old pit pup. Asher proceeded to play with that pup for another 40 mins. So he was pretty much racing around for an hour and 40 mins before he finally got tired!

















Following my bro's doberman around.


















The best 'stacked' photo I've been able to get


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

He is beautiful, and sounds like you are getting right into the training, that's great. You didn't mention his height or weight, but he looks average to me. Love the little horns!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am enjoying your handsome guy. Love how he power relaxes on his back, his whale eye, and how he seems to love, love love your Pom. Yes, I know it can be too much of a good thing. He's a confident little rascal in a big coat!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

He sounds like such a fun little guy! Keeping you on your toes! I bet he will do great in the show ring with that personality of his! Cute pictures! How big is he now? He and Luke are the same age. Luke is 22lbs, and about 19".


----------



## Alika (May 17, 2016)

What a beautiful boy! I've been following this thread for awhile. Your Asher is a few weeks older than my Karma and I've been using it to get a general idea about growth and what to expect in coming weeks.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

thanks guys. He got weighed at the vets yesterday (2 days shy of 15 weeks) and was 22.7 lbs. Not sure of his height, couldn't find my measuring tape yesterday.
Just of course as I write about how great potty training is going we have now had 4 accidents since saturday! Almost as many as we had the entire first month I had him! Apparently I was a little too trusting of his potty training skills so we will have to step that up!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Like Asher, Dolly had very few accidents in the house ever, but at about 13-14 weeks she had a couple of pee accidents (she has never once pooped in the house). It was almost like she was on her way to the door but just hold it, and stopped to pee. I wondered if she had grown and her bladder hadn't quite caught up, or like children just having too much fun and leaving it too late to make it outside. He sounds like an average weight, I have a wall in the garage that I mark Dolly's height on, and it's kind of neat because Abbey's puppy progress is there too.


----------



## sdefanti (Apr 13, 2016)

*Asher*

Asher is a doll, but can I say from one dog lover to another, your Pom is adorable! I am a new poodle mommy and love her to death, but I've had Poms for the last 10 years. What a cutie! 

Love all the photos. All of your babes are gorgeous!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys. One probable big reason for his sudden accidents is the fact that it's been raining (often pouring!) for the last couple weeks and he hasn't been loving going out in the rain to potty. No accidents this evening yet but being very diligent.
The pom, Haku, is cute, but a pain cause apparently they injure at the drop of a hat (or a drop off a couch anyways). Hoping he's not gonna cost me 1000's in vet bills.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Asher is 16 weeks old. He's back to his good potty training habits.
We are now doing 2 handling classes a week. Those are going pretty well. His biggest issue is he's too happy to see the 'judge' and wiggles and waggles out of his stack!
Working on our 'agility' training too. 
He's looking so grown up, getting so big.
He's still a little shark, especially when he's hyper.
Went and watched a dog show last weekend and took Asher to let him see the sights. Of course, not a single thing bothered him. The hardest part was keeping him from jumping on the clean dogs and handlers (especially since it had rained like CRAZY that weekend so it was a mud pit and his paws were covered!)
His first baby puppy show in August 1. His competition... is his brother! The brother that my breeder kept! So i'm not holding my breath we'll win but we are just going to have fun. 
Been slacking on taking pics lately!









Ya, he can get on my bed now









On a walk









Waiting for handling class, as you can tell he's really freaked out


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Glad to hear the potty training is back on track, and it sounds like he's doing great at handling class. A wiggly happy pup when being examined isn't a terrible thing, shows he's confident with a good temperament. I'll be cheering for you two, but who better to loose to, or win against but his brother. Keep it in the family! Asher is gorgeous, and is looking so big and grown up.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Asher is getting big! He is so cute still and the really beautiful Spoo who will be is showing up. You will have lots of fun at his first outing August 1 - hope someone can get some pics of you all in the ring.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys. I forgot to mention that we met his breeder at the show we went to watch and she had her handler take a look at him and she had really nice things to say about him! I'm bringing him with me to Poodle Palooza tomorrow and am hoping I can get Anders Rosell to take a peek at him.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Asher is 17 weeks now. 
I was able to get Anders Rosell to take a look at Asher. He actually seemed to prefer Asher over Asher's brother. He said Asher was a little bit longer than his brother (which isn't always a bad thing as movement can be a bit better when they are a hair longer, and they can grow out of it), but he said that he had more angulation and stood better over his front than his brother. He also, of course, love Asher's temperament. He seemed to think Asher had a great future.
He seems to be possibly going through a slight fear period. He still loves everything and everyone, but if something surprises him he'll do a bit of a worried bark for a second before realizing it's fine and being happy again. Just trying to make everything positive.
Went to hang out at the dog show for a bit today to make sure he was relaxed there (which took absolutely zero time, he wasn't at all worried), and to see where my breeder's RV was as that's where we will groom him tomorrow. So in the morning I have to clip, dremel, bath, and dry him at my shop, then go to the show for him to be groomed.




































Puppy paw print


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope you will be adding pictures after you finish grooming today. He is coming along really nicely. I am glad you got such a good evaluation of his show prospects.


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

Asher is a beauty. May I ask who his breeder is?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Beautiful! Have fun in the show ring. Good Luck!


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

He is such a cutie. Glad you got such good news on his prospects!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

He looks amazing, good luck!!!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys. So here are really bad pics of his new groom. One where he's standing more normal on his front end, but one with better lighting (it sucks not having someone to help take pics!)


















Alarm is set for 6:45am tomorrow, showing around 10am


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

It sounds like Asher will do quite well in the show world! Good Luck with your handsome boy! We'll be waiting for pictures of course!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Asher is 18 weeks now.
So went to the dog show last weekend, for those that didn't see my thread on it, this is how it went 
"So my 4 month old St. poodle puppy went to his (and MY!) first dog show ever. We competed in baby puppy 3-6 months, and our only competition was his brother (the one that my breeder kept!). Unfortunately we lost to his brother (who went on to win best baby puppy in group). My breeder said she thought the judge was having a really hard time choosing between the 2, but not sure if she said that just to appease me or not haha. 
Asher did well for himself. Of course he was WAY too excited to say hi to the judge to stay still during the exam. I need to learn how to show him off to the best of his ability. I need to find a decent sized mirror I can use to see myself and him in real time.
I was sad that it was only a one day show, would have been interesting to see if Asher would have ever placed before his brother (though we will get that chance beginning of September, and likely MOST shows since I will go to the shows that my breeder will be going to so she can help me)"



























Other than the show not much has happened in Asher world (more so in Haku world). He keeps growing and growing. He's gotten a little more vocal which I'm not loving, hoping that goes away.









Sharing with the old man, Bear



























Size difference from when I first got him to now


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Asher is 19 weeks old now.
Don't know when his last accident was so doing very well on that.
Getting better on loose leash walking which is nice to me and nice to his throat.
I took him to the vet to be weighed last week and he weighed 30 pounds. He now weighs more than 3 times as much as my mini poo, Stryder, and 10 times as much as my pom, Haku.
I'd love to get Asher into some nosework classes. Sometimes on walks he'll pick up a scent and really follow it so I think he'd really enjoy it. Problem is classes are 200-280 for 6 weeks and money is tight with Haku's upcoming surgery. I may see if I can research how to start it without classes.
I really hate actually that he doesn't really know much except for his show handling training. I just don't want to accidentally mess up his show stuff since he's my first show dog. I could have paid less for a non show dog so I want to make sure we really get the show stuff well. But I may try drop in rally classes.
I did some scissor work on him when I bathed him on thursday and it came out well. Now that his lines are pretty set it's not too bad to follow them. He stood very well for scissoring.
We've had a lot of rain in the past few weeks so haven't been able to do our agility stuff much either. Either it's raining, or the mosquitos are so bad we just can't be out in the grass.
He's getting a bit better about listening when I yell at him to stop bothering his brother, Haku. But he's still quick to go back to bugging him. Sometimes I get tired of separating them and put Haku in his xpen. It will be a huge challenge to ensure that they are fully separated after Haku's surgery until Haku is very fully healed. 








From our walk the other day









After his bath last week, in desperate need of a chin! Hoping he grows one soon!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Asher is over 20 weeks old now.
This last week we did handling classes mon and tues. He's starting to stand better for exams and he trotting round the ring great as usual.
Thursday he went to a rally class. Since I haven't taught him sit and he only sort of knows down we kinda fudged it but I enjoyed it and would like to continue. But I want to teach him proper heeling, and straight sits and downs before I do it too much more, but I think I will bring my other poodle and maybe my pom (before his surgery)
He's still being a bit noisy. He's learned to people watch a little out the front window and will sometimes bark at that, or my other dogs will bark and get him going. He'll sometimes bark at people on our walks cause he's so excited, same thing at work. Trying to call him away and praise/treat him for leaving it.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Such a handsome boy! Oh, my! So enjoyed your trio pictures too!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Asher is looking wonderful! I can't believe how much he's grown. What a great boy he is going to be for you.

I think I recall reading somewhere a few years ago that people can buy nosework kits to use at home? Sounds odd maybe, but try a search on nosework at amazon maybe?


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Such a handsome puppers! Do you know his weight at this point?


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys. I look into nosework kits!
He was 30 pounds a couple weeks ago, not sure what he is now, probably 34ish?


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

He has sure grown into a very handsome boy! Loving all of the pictures!! ❤


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you!
Asher is 21 weeks today. 
We usually go to handling classes monday but didn't as I had to drive my mom to the airport.
Tuesday I discovered a weird lump on Asher's face while clipping him. That night I also discovered a patch of super dandruffy skin on his shoulder/neck. I brushed the dander out and it hasn't really come back barring a couple small bits of dandruff. I bathed him today and got a really good look at the skin while blowdrying and it doesn't appear irritated or anything and not really dandruffy anymore. Not sure what it is but I have an appointment with the vet tomorrow. I did have to switch him off his regular food on the weekend because his regular food is out of stock across the whole city so my strongest guess is swollen facial lymphnode caused by allergies to the new food. I decided yesterday to buy the puppy food he was on when I got him from his breeder cause I know he didn't have issues with that food (it's just not as high quality as I like). Maybe that's why his skin went back to normal and maybe his lump will too it just may take longer but gonna have it checked out since it's been a few days and it doesn't seem to be going down (and we have a show in a couple weeks!)
We had a good handling class tuesday. He's standing better but still not totally still for exam.
Wednesday I stopped to get the food I talked about earlier, brought Asher in with me and he was all happy. Got back into the vehicle and started driving and I smelled and Asher fart. I glanced back and it WASN'T and Asher fart it was an Asher poop!! He's NEVER pooped in the car before!! I wonder if it was an upset stomach due to the allergies (if it was in fact allergies). So that was fun. Thankful for my car hammock that I could just take out and spray off what I couldn't pick up.
Today I gave him a bath and groom, and he had his first accident (aside from the car) in WEEKS. It was my fault. I bathed and dried him then had a grooming supply person come and I went to look at his supplies (buying my grooming shop supplies when really it's all stuff for grooming Asher haha). I always take Asher out to pee before grooming but the bathing and blowdrying always seem to make him have to pee again and I didn't even think about that. So when I came back in he had A. Grabbed a roll of paper towel and shredded it every, then was peeing! Ah! Will have to be more aware to take him out right after bathing and drying.


























Had to bring my car to the shop for a safety recall and Asher showing his chill self just relaxing on the floor (after saying hi to as many people as he could). And yes, everyone thought I was crazy coming in with 4 dogs! (looking after my mom's dog)


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I weighed Asher at his vet appointment yesterday and he weighs 35.2lbs which is 5.3 pounds more than he weighed 2.5 weeks ago!
The vet thought that the lump and skin looked like a reaction of some sort (she thought bug bit or something except that there was no mark) and felt it would likely go down on it's own (I thought it was a bit smaller then than it had been) but if it hadn't in a week to bring him back.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Mystic, Asher is absolutely beautiful! He's growing up so fast, Dolly is also almost 35 lbs, just under. His coat looks great but I guess having a mom whose also a groomer helps. The poop in the car didn't sound like much fun, but I'm guessing the poor guy didn't have a choice, probably the food upset. The lump is odd, you wouldn't think a bite would last that long, but maybe. Can't wait to hear how you do in your next show, make sure you have pics or a video for us again. Good luck!!!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you 
Asher is 22 weeks now
So we had an interesting adventure with his lump. Took him to the vet 3 times and finally go diagnosed (after it blew up huge and started bleeding) as an abscess! We lanced it, drained it, and he's on antibiotics and metacam.









I left my Asher and Haku for the first time monday to wednesday as I had to go for a funeral out of town. That was tough, but they all survived! It was hard to organize cause it was last minute. My friend stayed the nights, but she worked 12 hour days so then I had to have neighbours stop in earlier than that to let them out and walk them so in total I had 3 people looking after my dogs for less than 2 full days haha.
Asher is in desperate need for a bath. I'm not supposed to bath his lanced lump, but he's good for bathing so I may bath his body tomorrow
I missed out on a few handling classes due to being away and such. Only have 1 more before the show! Gonna maybe try to go to pet stores and practise a bit there where there is more activity.

Asher using poor Haku as a pillow!









Walking in the construction 'field' thing behind my house















































Not sure if this will work but here's a video if it works
https://www.instagram.com/p/BJmZghtg-LdFZGt1n32jH8X9OZZZ90WXdJNXiQ0/?taken-by=priscilladream
if that doesn't work maybe this will
https://www.facebook.com/priscilla.kornelson/videos/10154353137285132/


https://www.facebook.com/priscilla.kornelson/videos/10154355929770132/


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

Asher is beautiful & what a fun video. I'll be on the lookout now for a ball a bit smaller for my little guy, as it looks like too much fun. 

I tried the 2 Facebook links 1st & they didn't work for me. Though I didn't think Instagram would work for me, I was pleasantly surprised when it did.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I hope your gorgeous puppy boy is all cleared up from his infection very, very quickly! Asher is gorgeous, and I just LOVE all your great photos of his outings!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys. That's too bad the FB videos didn't work.
The lump picture seems not to be working so I will repost


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Asher at 24 weeks old. He has lost all but 1 of his baby teeth (which is stuck in there good and hard) 
Asher was great at his last show! He's just over 5 months now and was so chill at the show. Nothing phases him. He's not as crazy as his brother and sister that were there (in some ways I want that energy but in lots of ways I'm glad Asher has such a good off switch)

Asher surprisingly won a lot more than I thought he would!!
First day we lost to his brother in baby puppy, but then we did sweeps and won baby puppy male! (against a baby dachshund that wouldn't trot around the ring haha). Then went on to best in sweeps and, though we didn't win, we did get pulled out of the line in the top half of the class (out of 8!)! That was the first time I really thought 'hey, we can really maybe do well at this showing thing'. Because otherwise we had just shown (and lost) against his brother. So it was nice to see us coming ahead of other dogs, even if we didn't win.
Second day we WON against his brother! And then won against his sister!(who had won against the other girl) We ended up Best Baby Puppy of Breed against 3 other dogs! However we did not get Best in Group, but we at least got to compete for it!
Third day we lost to his brother. 
Fourth day we WON against his brother for Best Baby Puppy of Breed (there were no other baby puppies). Then we went in for Group and WON Best Baby Puppy in Group!!! Couldn't believe it! We got to compete for Best Baby Puppy in Show! We didn't win it, but it was great to be in the running!

Asher was great at the show, slept quietly in his kennel when he was put away, relaxed on the grooming table. Got his first baby spray ups! So Cute. Next show he will be 6 months old and competing for points!

Pics!








Asher, his sister (white), his brother, and his older half brother.









His first baby spray up!









Winning Baby Puppy Male Sweeps









Best Baby Puppy of Breed! Fixed up his topline a bit more after this picture (pictures are so helpful to see where you need to fix things)




























Last day, feeling tired!



























Best Baby Puppy in Group!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

And all bathed, floofed, and de-hair sprayed after the show!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations! You both did fabulously.


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lori G (Sep 19, 2014)

Congratulations! He is beautiful and you are doing a great job with him!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Asher is 25 weeks now (I should really actually go and count if he is indeed 25 weeks old, I've just been taking my last posts count as correct haha)

Not a whole lot has happened this week. Went to handling class on monday. Wasn't planning to, with the 4 day show last week, but a friend was going so I thought oh well why not. Got some good tips from the person running it and it was great to use the big mirrors she has to see what we actually looked like. Worked on twisting the front leg at the elbow so he puts it down straight. He can stretch a bit more in his hind end.
I need to take him in and get weighed. Maybe when I bring my pom in for his check up monday.
He has one more stinkin baby canine tooth still in there. It's getting looser so hoping in a day or 2!
Signed up for his next dog show at the end of october!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

JUST after I posted.... His tooth fell out!!









and just looked in his mouth and part of it broke off and is still in there! Grr!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

"Ask, & You shall receive........" Hahahaha!!!!! Good Boy Asher!!!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Grabbed the hemostats this morning and very easily popped that broken piece out so now he is 100% baby tooth free!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Asher is 26 weeks old.
Weighed him a couple days ago and he was 40.5 pounds.
A few days ago Asher suddenly noticed this statue I had on my sideboard by my kitchen table and it totally freaked him out. He barked and growled at it all evening. He's been barking more at sounds and people walking by outside my window. He also did the same barking and growling at the laundry detergent sitting on top of my stacked washer/dryer at work. Don't know why he's being so freaky. He's a pretty confident puppy. I'm just trying to call him away and praise him from moving away and trying to distract him. 
Been going to a utility corridor as a place to let the dogs off leash to run.
Did some trimming on Asher, liked what I've done. Need a little more work mostly in the chest area, but I love what I did in his back/waist/bum areas.
His bite has come in well, which makes me happy. I bought him a satin coat protector collar and got it yesterday. I tried to be cheap at buy it to fit him when he's full grown, thinking that since it had a training/choke collar that it could just be made as tight as needed. But he proved his morning when he easily slipped out of it and the fabric does not allow the chain to tighten by such a large amount! So I had to order one that should hopefully fit him now.













































He loves doing this









He likes to have his front feet laying on the console so I often drive holding his 'hand'


















These pics were taken a day apart. I had bathed and trimmed him in the top pic, then the next day went back in and was able to get a much nicer line in his topline. Still need to fix his chest a bit. What a difference it made to how he looked









His new, too big, collar


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Great pics, I was wondering which one you ordered, and yes they definitely have to fit correctly.


----------



## Shadoo (Jun 8, 2016)

Oh my goodness his face in that last picture is wonderful! hehe <3


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys. 
Asher is 27 weeks old.
Not too much happening this week. Didn't go to either handling class, been working 6 days a week and longer hours, and being stressed.
Started to work on platform training to start working towards competition/precision heeling. So far he's stepping on the platform and doing small side steps/pivots. I figure that that's not going to be too confusing before our next shows.
Force dried him for the first time after his bath. My breeder doesn't encourage force drying as she believes it breaks the coat, but I really needed to give him a bath but really didn't feel like taking an hour to fluff dry his coat after a long day/long week at work. He did totally fine with the force dryer. 
I made pee pants for him! I tried before but the material was wrong. This time I used some interesting advice I got and bought a kid's jacket and used the sleeves! Just added some elastic on the other side and they were done!









His pee pants!









This was taken closer to 26 weeks than 27 weeks









Our new FITTING collar


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

BTW, I forgot to mention that he is now 6 months old ( I think he turned 6 months last week). So that's a mile stone. We are 2 weeks away from his first 'true' show where he can get points towards his championship! No more skipping handling classes!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

It sounds like your boy is doing great. He looks wonderful too.

I like your pee pants!


----------



## Kassie (Apr 7, 2016)

Asher looks awesome! Good luck in his upcoming show!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank guys!
Asher is 28 weeks old.
Not too much going on
Doing some more training and mental stimulation. Still working on the platform and pivoting. He's not progressing as fast as I would like, but I think I need to get a different platform that's a bit more stable to start with. Also working on down, around (going around things for agility), following the hand (for agility), putting his front feet on different things, and holding a sock in his mouth and 'no touch' (leave it) Then doing things like hiding food around the house to find, and using a food dispensing toy.
He also saw snow for the first time and loved it!




































(practicing his bubble (don't mind the loose ear hair in the way))


















Maintenance bands


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Whoops, missed last week.
Asher is 30 weeks old today. He weighs 46.5 pounds. Gaining at a rate of just over a pound a week.
Not much has happened in the last couple weeks except the dog show and I guess if I do a thread about it and update his 52 weeks it's considered double posting so if you want to read about it go to this thread
http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/218313-asher-i-had-our-first-real-show-pics.html
Been lazy with his other training. Need to get back at that. 
He's seeming to be entering his teenage phase of ignoring me. He actually got away from me in the shopping lot by my grooming shop and just bolted! Thank goodness someone was able to catch him way up the parking lot or he would have been gone! He's also ignoring me when I take him to a utility corridor to run.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Asher is 31 weeks now.
We were getting excited to show in the show this weekend, when Asher came down with kennel cough from the LAST show.  So no show for us, no coming to work with me, no running free in the utility corridor we were using as an off leash (cause sometimes there are other dogs out there) no agility for my other dog Stryder in case he happened to bring it with him. Boo.
So Asher has been at home in his crate for this whole week (and next week). So far my other dogs seem ok (had a scare with stryder at about 4:45 where he coughed a couple times but he has not coughed at all since so I think he did actually choke on some spit getting cranky at Asher for being a pest), but we have till wednesday for them to get sick yet so a ways to go yet.
So we have been doing a lot of on leash walks, which is actually good for him. 
I've still been slacking on both show training (stacking) and the other training I was doing before. I'd really like to get back on that, just been feeling a bit tired lately (eating badly lately, not good for me!).
Also started to switch him to raw. Will be interesting to see if that makes any difference in him. I like his weight and his coat right now, he still has that slightly dandruffy spot around the back of his neck so it would be nice if that went away (I also started him on a skin and coat supplement). I've been thinking about starting him on a Immune supplement after this kennel cough incidence but I just don't know how much it would actually help and it's a decent chunk of change.









Asher yelling at the kids to stay off the lawn with his cigar (bully stick) hanging out his mouth.









New Toy









He always bunches his bed up like this, which funny enough is very similar to my sleeping position!


















Getting groomed (the day before he had kennel cough symptoms)









Playing at a dog park (I never bring him to dog parks but was at work on a saturday without dogs, watching over my new groomer, and there is a dog park right across the street. Again the day before he had kennel cough symptoms)



















Trying to make the bed


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Beautiful pics of your crew. Asher looks so mature in the pic where he's in lots of bands!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Asher looks so big in the last pic, probably because he's flanked by your little ones. He's a handsome boy!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OH MY! LOVE your pictures!!!
As far as coat and skin supplements ...........I've been using Mirra-Coat 03 or Missing Link Skin and Coat for years with my dogs, they are both reasonably priced good products.


----------



## TrixieTreasure (May 24, 2015)

Enjoying all of the pictures! And my goodness, Asher is such a handsome boy!!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys!
Asher is 32 weeks now. 
He no longer has any cough from his kennel cough. 
He goes INSANE when I get home from work since he's not used to being cooped up in his kennel all day. Thankfully he only has one more day of that then he can come back to work again!
Asher needed more than just leash walks to get his crazies out so we've been using the empty construction field behind my house for him to run.


























My little family









Asher's groom from last dog show and his groom from last week




































Trying to close the bathroom door


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Gorgeous! :adore: I love your family portrait--so adorable


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Love the trying to close the bathroom door shot - Asher is a wonder.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Asher is now 35 weeks. 
We showed the last 2 weekends which is why I haven't updated this. I have a thread on the general chat section for the 1st show if you want to read about it. He earned his Championship at that show so is now Ch Crystalton Tees Suspended
His last show wasn't as good as I had hoped. Asher was crazy on day one. I guess he no longer gets tired out by the show environment and had way too much energy. This show had 2 shows a day. We beat his sister for best puppy in breed first show, lost to her second show cause Asher was crazy hyper and such. I took him to this fenced off area they had and we ran around for a long while, he had so much energy!
Day 2 he was much better behaved after his run the first day, but we still went to the run twice to play fetch. We beat his sister both shows for best puppy in breed. 
Day 3 he was a touch silly, but we beat his sister both shows again.
The big disappointments were that we lost every time for best puppy in group, and we never got Best in Breed. We were against older, mature specials and it's hard to beat that even when your puppy is of better quality. My boy had the movement and I believe the structure to beat the female that kept winning. I also had several people tell me they were surprised I wasn't getting a piece of breed and puppy group.
Asher started pre-agility on wednesday. Some things he got easily (like doing pivots on a platform as we have practiced that at home), some things were a bit harder (like 'start lines' because he doesn't know sit yet due to being a show dog). He already did some tunnel and tire stuff when I have brought him to my other dog's classes so that was easy for him.
Weighed him the other day and he's an even 50 pounds.









Not sure what I'm gonna do with him anymore. He keeps running through burrs at the utility corridor we use as an off leash area. It's bad enough getting it in his legs, if he gets it in his mane I'm screwed.









Asher and his sister at the show























































After the show I drove 8 hours to get home, but being that I own a show poodle I had to stop at my grooming shop before I even made it home to bath out the hairspray.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

At agility class working on pivot on the platform









Baby Asher to Now Asher









Asher's snood


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks for that nice synopsis of your recent work with Asher in the show ring. You must be very proud, especially as an owner/handler.

Well you know the saying about poodles being the versatile companion dog, right? I know you have had a great experience showing him to his Ch, but maybe you will find even better fun running in agility (and maybe other performance sports). Then you can do whatever you want with his coat. 

I love his looks and from pictures you've posted I think he has great structure and could easily go on, but you will have to decide on what is most important to you and your relationship with Asher.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Well done Mysticrealm and Asher! It us such a great update! You are an inspiration to us all!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys. We are definitely going to be completing his canadian grand champion, and maybe if I have money his american championship, and definitely going to be showing him for a while in continental since I LOVE that trim. But we're also going to be playing in agility, rally, and maybe competitive obedience.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Asher is 36 weeks old now.
Nothing too much interesting this week as on Friday I got a horrid bout of food poisoning so didn't do anything with him on the weekend, then we are currently going through a cold snap with temps down to -38*C with windchill so staying inside mostly.
Had agility yesterday. Work on start lines, worked on getting him to sit for it. He learned sit fast, but it's not the sit I want for his obedience as he was sitting back into it instead of stepping forward into it. This is why I didn't teach sits before as I didn't want to teach him wrong and have to fix it. But he even stayed in position when I took a couple quick steps forward.
Work on going to his mat and lying down without cueing. This will then be used to place the mat on the table and having them automatically lie down (lying down isn't required on the table but it can help dogs stay in position so good to do if they may leave the table early). 
He's doing great with circle work. Can jog a big circle with him.
Worked on nose touch which he did pretty good when he wasn't distracted.
He did great with the tunnel work. We did restrained recall over a pole on the ground between standards.
He almost pooped inside the facility! I had wondered a bit that I thought he should have gone between work (he comes with me to work) and class but thought he would wait till after class we just finished doing a tunnel and were running back to the back of the line of dogs when Asher spinned twice. Some people might have thought he was just being playful but I knew instantly he had to poop and whisked him outside. Phew.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Oh wow, a snap of -38*c? Which province are you located? We are in ON, and we were supposed to get some snow, but I guess it missed us. Colder than last week, but only at like -3c

What a great training session! So much to learn, and your post was so intriguing! It sounds like he did well, other than the almost ooops! Good for you for catching him in mid-action!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks. I'm in Alberta.

Missed posting on thursday but Asher is now 37.5 weeks old.
Last agility class he overall did well. We added 'front crosses' he did fine with them but I will put on his shorter leash next class cause he didn't like dragging his longer leash so was slower on his circling than usual. I changed to laying down for his start lines and managed to get him to stay laying down while I moved around a little. He is doing full 360 pivots on the platform (that's come a long way I think just due to getting older and gaining balance from when we were doing it a couple months ago). 
He really did NOT get trying to do 'rear crosses'. We were supposed to have them standing beside us, then we would take our hand furthest from them and bring it kinda forward/in front of them to get them to turn away from us then toss the treat behind us so they would do a 180 away from us and run behind us. Asher for some reason didn't understand me bringing my hand over his head and he can be a bit soft when he's unsure of things especially if I get at all agitated even if I don't think I'm showing it much. We then decided to try just to get him to 'spin' in front of me, which the instructor thought we had done in the first class but we never did. He still didn't get the hand over his head, so I brought out his toy and then I did get him spinning enthusiastically, but we didn't get to do it too much as that segment of the class.
I just realized with everything that I have been busy with lately that I haven't practiced it at all since class! Class was wednesday, thursday I had my pom's agility class, friday I had my sis in law's pinterest party, saturday I also worked (6 day work week) and had to go shopping for groceries for what I would make to my family's christmas party today. I would have had a few minutes each day I'm sure to work on things but was lazy and honestly it kinda slipped my mind with everything going on (and being focused on the scarf I've been crocheting since the pinterest party).
Otherwise I don't think anything interesting has happened. He REALLY needs to be scissored. His body is SO long right now after not being scissored since his dog shows! I probably won't get to it next week with being busy grooming clients for christmas, but the week after I'll definitely be doing that. Thinking about possibly videoing the whole thing and posting it on the site just in case anyone's interested in seeing the progress.































































Helping me run my shop














Sledding!


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

It is indeed a busy time of the year!!! I don't have a lot going on, but I'm feeling it. So, yes we'd love to see a video of how you scissor and groom Asher - because we can always use a tip! But please don't feel like you have to video the next time you groom him . We would love to see you in action sometime though!!


----------



## Lex16 (Sep 2, 2016)

For some reason I can not see any of the pictures on my desktop but he sounds wonderful!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Great update, and Asher is gorgeous as usual. I would also love to watch your video! I know you don't cut Asher's TK, but if you are doing a TK on another dog I would be VERY interested in that too.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Ok I'll try to get video of his groom next week.
Asher is 38 weeks. Obviously not too much has happened in the last few days. My mom is watching my brother's doberman and she's been bringing him to my work and Asher and him play a lot. This means poor Asher's hair is full of slobber and his banding is getting all wrecked. Not good for his hair, but he's having fun.
He was pretty good at agility class. 
We worked on getting them to back up onto a ramp to practice hind end awareness and 2 on 2 off. It took a little bit for him to understand to back up the ramp but after that he was great and did it easily.
He's getting better at his stays and I was able to put him in a down and leave him to go to the other side of the jump, then call him over and send him over another jump in the same line. 
He was quite good about his mat exercise so we added going around a jump wing and then sending to the mat. It was the end of class and he was losing enthusiasm so got a bit slow!


















The sign my Sis in Law made me for christmas









Growing some hair


















OMG he's so fluffy right now! Ugh!









Checking to see if my pom ate ALL his food


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Good to catch up with Asher's going ons. Sledding looked like so much fun. And sounds like the agility is coming right along too. Sure is a hectic time of year, isn't it. Asher's long hair looks wonderful and I, too look forward to grooming videos (I need all the help I can get!) Merry Christmas to Asher and family.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Asher is 39 weeks old.
My mom is dog sitting my brother's doberman for a couple weeks and so Asher has had several playdates with him. It's awesome to see him playing with a dog his size rather than my 3 pound pom. But gosh does it mess up his hair! I have to reband it almost every time they play and the bands getting pulled around is not good! And then he gets all covered in slobber which tangles his hair too!
I did groom him but ended up grooming him a day earlier than I had planned and didn't have my video camera with me. I managed (barely) to video his scissoring so I will post that here for now, then once I have videos of everything I will make a post of it. I didn't have my good scissors either so had to fix his topline a bit after I got home. So nice to have him scissored up again. Will be a bit less to dry next time too.
Agility wasn't the best this week. When we were doing a tunnel exercise he decided to run off and try to play with the other spoo in class. As I was running around the equipment to try to catch him the instructor managed to nab him but it scared him a little having a stranger grab him so abruptly and then he was being quite soft for most of the rest of the class. It's so frustrating when they get soft and shut down a bit. I keep thinking my mini poodle was always so not soft but then I actually think back to when he was younger and he did have soft moments too so hopefully Asher grows out of this quickly!

Ok Groom pics 
Before 









After before fixing topline










After fixing topline









Videos (had to do it in 3 parts)















And other pics from the week


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Awesome snow pics, and I can't wait to watch your videos tomorrow. Thank you for doing them!


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

Thank you for posting your pictures and the videos . I watched them all! I'm simply amazed at how well Asher does on the table!!! Wow! Also thank you for showing us what you do, Mysticrealm!!! You are a talented lady!!! Asher is a treasure!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

What a wonder you are at the scissors and Asher is soooo cooperative. Looking very handsome indeed!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Asher is 40 weeks.
I did get videos of bathing and such but it's going to take a WHILE to upload all the videos.
On wednesday I spent several hours practicing spray ups, bathing, drying, clipping f/ft/t, dremelling nails, since I didn't have groom clients.
Wednesday was also his last foundations agility class. Some stuff he does great and is ahead of most of the class, some things he does so bad/gets distracted/shuts down and you want to strangle him. I know he'll get better with age, but his neck is just the right size for wringing! Oh but wait, that might mess up his show hair. Darn! 
Nothing much else is too exciting. Playing with my bro's dobie (who goes home monday), playing some fetch and stuff out in the snow and cold.
Tomorrow we are going to an all day handling clinic, hoping to work on his free stacking. Gonna see if he's still trying to look at me while gaiting (haven't done that really since last show as I don't have room in my house and there wasn't much for handling classes till now.









Morning snuggles haha. He wasn't actually lifting his lip it was just stuck on his gums



























Tug



























spray up practice









Snowpoo


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I just love your gorgeous Asher, Mysticrealm! You are such a talented, artistic groomer, and what a canvas you have on whom to work! You could not have done better!!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you 
Asher is 41 weeks now.
The handling clinic was great. Lots of good tips to help us improve and 'show off'. Asher was great. The instructor (who's been the instructor I've taken handling classes from since I got Asher) has been very complimentary and says we are taking the poodle world by storm haha. Always nice to hear.
We've been working a lot in the last few days on his freestacks. He's definitely making good improvements but I can still find it very frustrating when we don't get it right, Especially when I think it should be so easy I just need him to move his one front leg in line with the other front leg. Of course for Asher trying to figure out what I'm wanting it's a lot more complicated than that.I hate it when you KNOW you're getting frustrated and KNOW you need to take a break, but your p.o'd and want to get it bloody right and then your dog of course picks up on your frustrations which makes him shut down which makes you MORE frustrated... I'm trying really hard to walk away when I feel like that, but it's hard for me. I did today end up just starting to run around my kitchen island and dining table and all my dogs followed me and relaxed a bit. Then I did some 'follow the hand' exercises from agility to give him something easy to 'win at' to get him feeling motivated again. I did the follows the hand then turned to him and led him right into a free stack. It was semi right so I treated him and got down and played with him for a bit, then did another one which he did quite well, treated and praised and called it a day.
He got bathed and scissored the other day. I also groomed his brother this week.









Poodle hugs at the handling clinic.


















Running the shop









It's official now!









Always


















Asher's brother









More poodle hugs.


----------



## Sammy the spoo (Jul 7, 2016)

I love the poodle hugs! The first one both dogs are so fluffy it looks like a bear hug - so so so adorable!!!

I hear you Mysticrealm about what you mean about being in a loop of frustration. It happens to me most often on our walks. Sammy still likes to frustrate me on his walk, especially when he is in his mood. In turn he gets frustrated and we both go down the spiral. 

Love your update!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Asher is 43 weeks now. Getting pretty close to 52 weeks old!
Asher was really quite good at the show. We didn't get passed the specials (though he was better than at least one of the specials I think), or my breeder or my cobreeder's males for best puppy, but we did get 6 points towards our grand champion









Asher's had a couple agility classes. Since he did the pre-agility he's doing pretty good. Last class we put up to 3 obstacles together. First we did tunnel, then tunnel jump, then tunnel tire. We then did tunnel table (where he does an auto lay down), then jump tunnel table, then table tunnel jump. We also started a low A-frame. Asher LOVED the A-frame.




























https://flipagram.com/f/12VycTCSnuj/embed
Asher deer hops









Practicing spray ups

https://www.facebook.com/priscilla.kornelson/videos/vb.631195131/10154833335220132/?type=2&theater
He is a bit ridiculous


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Asher is 44 weeks old now. 10 months.
We haven't done too much exciting lately. Mostly off leash runs. I would like to do more training at home, at least some tricks. I don't want to do much obedience wise till I start taking competition obedience classes so I don't have to go back and fix things later. Been too lazy, though this week has been very busy with work.
Asher loved agility class. He can hardly wait for his turn. Super enthusiastic! 



























Next to the hair I took off an overgrown bouvier (and I still did a long trim on the bouvier!)









Falling asleep on the grooming table today after I rebanded his hair


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

He is gorgeous! Loved his contemplative snowpoo pic.


----------



## Rdog (Jan 6, 2017)

*Asher is a cool name*

Aww so cute  I really like the name Asher too!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thanks guys.
Asher is 45 weeks.
Agility class was really good. He did everything great, but we started on a super low dog walk and he was actually quite chicken. The instructor actually asked if we had done any teeter work (which we hadn't) cause he was so chicken. Usually Asher is so brave. If he's so chicken about the dog walk, imagine how chicken he'll be of the teeter! I want to try to make a wobble board for him to get used to things moving under his feet.
He's definitely starting to feel his 'maturity'. He's getting more cranky at hyperactive puppies or dogs giving him attitude. He used to love ALL DOGS, and I'm really hoping this is a phase. He still likes most dogs but there have been a couple hyper 'doodle' puppies come into work that he's not been a fan of. 
He also marked in my shop for the first time ever yesterday. I didn't catch him the first time as obviously I wasn't expecting it, but thankfully I did catch him the second time and he got a good talking to. He didn't mark today so hopefully I stopped that in his tracks!
Working on getting his photoshoot set up I want to do before he goes into the continental. I have one possible photographer but I'm debating on the lighting/feel of the photo and if I want to do the more dreamy less dramatic one the photographer I've talked to wouldn't be the best choice. I contacted another one that a friend recommended but she saw my message on wednesday when I sent it and has not gotten back to me yet so we'll see.


























Really good spray ups still remain elusive


















Cleaning up my pom's food









waiting for agility class


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I love your snow pictures of Asher. Can't wait to see his professional photo shoot pictures!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you!
Asher is 46 weeks old. SOO close to a year old!
Asher was MUCH braver this time on the dog walk at agility. TOO brave and he went across it too fast once and fell off! The instructor half caught him (she was on one side and I was on the other) and he was none the worse for wear the next time he went across it. We have one more class left in this round of classes and she felt that Asher was good to go to the next round. I asked her specifically about it due to his age, but since we don't do much contact work, and can keep the jumps low for him it should be fine. After the next round we'll likely take a break to do a round of competitive obedience so he'll be a couple months over a year old before we do agility again.
He marked again in my shop so now I have that area blocked off. He has not marked anywhere else in the shop. I will keep it blocked off for a while then only unblock it when I can watch him and if he does mark I can catch him in the act.
Talked to the photographer. Her pricing is close to the other person's pricing. This one I just contacted is 150 for 10 edited images, the other is 200 (150 if I can find another person that wants to do it with me) for 3 edited images but all of the images she takes (around 80 images). So I mostly have to decide on which 'feel'/lighting I want. I really hope my breeder can come and help me with the shoot so his spray up looks really good (I still haven't totally mastered that) and she can help me set him up. I don't want to be in the shots and that's going to be the toughest part. To get him really standing well with me being far away.









Playing fetch with my niece


















I think my best spray up yet, though once I put him on the ground it fell apart a bit. I wish I had tried to 'fix it' on the ground to see if I could, like I would at a show, but I didn't think of it at the time


















Looks kinda comfy









I turned this picture cause it looks like he's lying down on the wall haha









He always sits with his toys like this on the couch









Today's wet and soggy sunset run


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Asher, you are fabulous! Such a hunk!!!!LOL!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you.
Asher is 47 weeks old.
Asher was great at agility. He did the dog walk off leash and was very brave. Too brave that he wasn't getting his contacts as well as normal cause he was running down it too fast. He's very good though once we get his hind feet back onto it to do his target and hold it. Putting more and more obstacles together. He loves it.
He got his big scissoring for his show next week. Will be tweaking it before the show but glad the main part is done.
He is getting a bit cranky with some dogs. Even his brother who I groom. When he was on the other side of my gate Asher's was being cranky. Once they were on the same size Asher realized who it was and was happy and wanting to play. He still likes 75% of dogs but getting cranky with some. He also got nervous of a kid wearing a scarf on her head when she came into my shop. He's seen a million different people of all colors shapes and sizes wearing everything possible and this was the first time that he seemed nervous. Once she removed her scarf he was happy to see her. Hoping it's a weird little fear period, like when he was growling at a statue in my house, that had always been there, for a while. 

Agility video
https://www.facebook.com/priscilla.kornelson/videos/10154915223335132/





























Guarding the house from the evil black poodle









This is why we can't have nice hair


















Before









After

https://flipagram.com/f/14YSQ9LbCdz/embed
Hyper boy


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Asher is doing great at agility!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

How joyful Asher looks playing in the snow! Love it!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you.
Asher is 49.5 weeks old.
Missed a couple weeks due to the dog show and being busy.
Asher had a great show a couple weeks ago going Best Puppy in Breed, Best Puppy in Group, and taking Best of Breed over 2 specials (and 3 class dogs/bitches)! He has all the requirements of his grand champion just needs 7 more single points.




























Started up agility classes again. Asher gets a little excited so sometimes runs past things but did the full sized dog walk confidently and is doing very well.

It's going to be a little sad and yet exciting to put Asher into his continental trim. I'm going to miss his puppy trim. I really felt like a really 'got' the trim and he looks great in it. But I LOVE the continental trim and have dreamed of showing a dog in continental for so long! I'm really excited to see how Asher looks in it. 
What I'm NOT looking forward to is all my grooming clients whining and complaining about 'what did you do to him?' 'Oh I hate that trim' "poor dog' etc that I KNOW i'm going to get once he's cut in. I already get some flack for his 'ponytails'.

We have a photo shoot set up for sunday to get some nice pics in his puppy trim, then have one last show the weekend after. Then he'll get cut in probably in the next couple weeks after that.


----------

